# CCI better by miles



## worpdrive (Oct 10, 2009)

After my change from R35 to R34 GTR V-Spec

made the pilgrimage down the insurance route. I've normally insured my R32 GTRs on a classic car cover but was unable to do this with the R34 GTR due to the increase in power. 

Called all the normal companies and was finding it difficult to say the least due to the specification of the car. 

Must say that A-Plan were very good and spoke with Dan on several calls. After which I have insured my 530d M Sport with them.

But saying that Competition Car Insurance were untouchable on price, cover and modifications 

Big thanks to Richard Wass at CCI


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

worpdrive said:


> After my change from R35 to R34 GTR V-Spec
> 
> made the pilgrimage down the insurance route. I've normally insured my R32 GTRs on a classic car cover but was unable to do this with the R34 GTR due to the increase in power.
> 
> ...


I have to say that getting through to CCI can be a bit of an effort. However, when I got through to Richard I got a quote for a 59 plate black / black R35 at £498. No wonder they can't get through the phone calls fast enough !! Really pleasant guy to deal with as was Neil on a couple of subsequent occasions. Have to say after 3 weeks I am still waiting for 2 companies to get back to me on price after doing the Insurance equivalent of the Krypton Factor! Will be sticking with these guys for a while I think. Richard and Neil, most people are quick to complain, few quick to praise, so from me, huge thanks for the great quote and the nicest attitude I have come across at an insurance company in a long time. Thanks and keep up the good work


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Yet again, 2 years running they have failed to call me back. Have rung numerous times and left a voicemail on Richards answer phone and even rang and left another alternative phone number with the receptionist. That was a week ago

Glad you have had a good service from them, I was really hoping to try them this year but don't have time to continually chase them to give them my money


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

*MrB* said:


> Yet again, 2 years running they have failed to call me back. Have rung numerous times and left a voicemail on Richards answer phone and even rang and left another alternative phone number with the receptionist. That was a week ago
> 
> Glad you have had a good service from them, I was really hoping to try them this year but don't have time to continually chase them to give them my money


Mate I totally know where your coming from, I nearly gave up myself, but just kept hitting the re-dial button on the phone and eventually got through. Glad I did and it saved me £120 over the next best price. If you pm me I'll give you Richard and Neil's email address and I find I get a fast response on that. Hope that will help as I hate to see people getting ripped, especially by insurance companies.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i have a direct line for richard..

he sorted my insurance declared all mods @120k value for £1296 fully comp.

32 years old no points.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll try again, failing that I'm sure there are many other companies hungry for the business


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

*MrB* said:


> I'll try again, failing that I'm sure there are many other companies hungry for the business


tell him Jurgen at Jm-imports said to ring and he will give you good price :chuckle:


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

PM'd you Jurgen :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Don't leave messages ever; they don't respond.

Don't do business with the telephone receptionists.

Also, they twice failed to get my car on mib, despite me complaining and I ended up getting pulled by the bib.

Tidy policy though


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Did they quote you on an R32 GTR?

I'm currently a policyholder with them on my 350z and tried to get a quote on an R32 but they said it was too old and that they only insure cars which are used primarily for motorsport and are newer!? WTF?!


Cheers.



worpdrive said:


> After my change from R35 to R34 GTR V-Spec
> 
> made the pilgrimage down the insurance route. I've normally insured my R32 GTRs on a classic car cover but was unable to do this with the R34 GTR due to the increase in power.
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Other than rarely getting straight through I can't fault them and I have both the GT-R and the F430 insured with them for around £1800 per year not bad for 1100hp and £160k worth of metal.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Good prices, what happens if/when you need to make a claim though?

Will they REALLY cover mods, like for like value?


----------

